# AW legends funnycar next releases



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

I just saw the lineup no pictures yet of the following 4 that are coming out Schumachers 71 cuda funny car,damn Yankee cuda funny car,Brutus mustang and jungle jims red Camaro, even though I love the series and grateful they are doing a cuda funny, they need to either release more than four cars per series, I thought we would see the chi town hustler charger and the brand X mustang


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Where did you get the list?

I am with you on the car choice. I thought for sure that they would do the Chi Town Hustler Charger. They have already done the red Jungle Jim Camaro in the first Legends drag strip.

Maybe they will do another Legends release later in the year. How about this.

Brand X Mustang
Chi Town Hustler Charger
Candies & Hughes Cuda
Big John Masmanian Cuda


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Is the Jungle Jim's same same color/shade of red? if so it would seem to lower the value of what was once a set only car.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

sjracer said:


> Is the Jungle Jim's same same color/shade of red? if so it would seem to lower the value of what was once a set only car.


Good question. Will there be anything different about it? I have not seen any photos. They released the Blue Max Mustang separately from the set. I don't recall anything different about that. Maybe they retooled the Camaro to extend the hood. LOL


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking about that if you look at the diecast version it's a metallic red so maybe they made the slot version is metallic red


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

blue55conv said:


> Maybe they will do another Legends release later in the year. How about this.
> 
> Brand X Mustang
> Chi Town Hustler Charger
> ...


I was thinking the exact same lineup for the next series the thing that sucks is probably going to have to wait another year for them


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

jimmygolds said:


> The thing that sucks is that we are probably going to have to wait another year for them


You are probably right. So far the Legends releases have been one per year.

It is fun to ponder what AW is going to do or why they do what they do. But I really wish someone from AW would post on this forum to give us some insight to their decisions. At least we have the Friday Sneak Peek on the AW Facebook page. They do respond to some comments on there. Does AW respond to emails?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" Does AW respond to emails? "
not since they lost a third of a million dollars and fired the woman that used to respond


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

alpink said:


> " Does AW respond to emails? "
> not since they lost a third of a million dollars and fired the woman that used to respond


Is that the reason for the steep price increases by them? She was cooking the books and they thought they were making more on each car than they really were???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they officially deny that they are trying to recoup losses with raised prices.
they cite higher costs across the board for the dramatic price increases and deny that their lazy attitude to looking after business properly in the past is to blame.
it is amazing how many businesses and youth athletic groups still have these problems.
checks and balances are NOT that hard to keep tab on.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe the prices in China have gone up. But with the recent economic downturn maybe they will come down.

Who besides china could manufacture TJETS economically?


We got TJETS from Hong Kong which is China now and Singapore for the AFX. I wonder about India, Vietnam, Philippines or Indonesia? Would have been nice to have one the Mega Ball lottery could got a slimline made in each of the countries mentioned and we could have tested them to see who was the best manufacture


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The way I understood it, they got their money back somehow...

.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thw article said she paid 10,000.00 and the credit card company paid the rest.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

jimmygolds said:


> I was thinking about that if you look at the diecast version it's a metallic red so maybe they made the slot version is metallic red


I hope you are right. I looked at the photos of the 1/18 metallic red Jungle Jim Camaro. It looks great.


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

Made a mistake on the release list were gonna see the Brand X mustang fc, not the Brutus mustang!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*customer service*

regardless of "if" they were compensated for their monetary losses, .....
the person that used to be customer service is no longer employed there?
I never had use of it.
but I have read reports that cars and track used to be replaced wholesale and often without returning faulty product.
that was THEN ....
recently I have read that calls to customer service are handled with a "deal with it" sort of attitude and buyer satisfaction is NOT forthcoming?
:freak:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Maybe AW customer service issues should be in a separate thread.


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

The new legends funny cars are on auto world's Facebook page they look awesome and the jungle Jim car is in metallic red


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The Cuda grille allows for different years. The 71 had quad headlights. The other years only had 2. I can't tell if it is a plastic insert or a decal.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The Jungle Jim Camaro has slightly different graphics than the cars released earlier.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow another winner for AW , theynlook great


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> regardless of "if" they were compensated for their monetary losses, .....
> the person that used to be customer service is no longer employed there?
> I never had use of it.
> but I have read reports that cars and track used to be replaced wholesale and often without returning faulty product.
> ...


"Customer-Satisfaction" is #1...
in operating ANY Business, then Quality-Control so you catch most of the
Customer-Satisfaction Issues B4 They even start.....

People w/ pay a little-more, for Dependable-Quality & Customer-Service
to back it.....

have had several businesses...
sometimes you Have to eat a sale to make it "Right", but the word of mouth advertising from that brings in much more sales & confidence
in your product(s)...

AW, Used to have a VERY-Good customer-service... free-replacements,
Not having to send the stuff back a lot of times, ect.. 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

